# Black Walnut Atlas Amp Stand Studio 112



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

one down, one more to go


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's cool!!


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! The second one is done!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you sell that mic attachment with the stand as well?


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

If you are talking about the mic boom, yes, mic booms are available and can be added and sent with the stand, I also provide a large jam nut to make them easy to tighten.


----------

